# Did anyone see Chita this morning?



## the_dude_abides (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow. I love getting my weather updates every morning. Great hire channel 11.


----------



## tladams123 (Mar 22, 2011)

I was too busy watching traffic on Channel 2.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Bright headlights


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

tladams123 said:


> I was too busy watching traffic on Channel 2.


Ditto


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

I love Chita! h:


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

She is a big girl for sure. She is way better than the mo's at all the other stations!


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

tladams123 said:


> I was too busy watching traffic on Channel 2.


X2. Jennifer reyna FTW!!!


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

I was to busy watching the news in Spanish.


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm starting to notice there's a lot more news gals that are easy on the eyes.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

The bubble headed bleach blonde comes on at 5. She can tell ya about the plane crash with a gleam in her eye.


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

Chita is one hot gal !


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Was it a little nippy this morning?


----------



## the_dude_abides (Jun 3, 2010)

It sounds like 3 of us noticed a couple of the finer points from this morning's weather report. I don't mind waking up at 430 in the morning with that kind of inspiration on the tv set.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

alarm set little earlier now haha


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

someone post a screenshot or something for us out-of-towners! geez


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Cant miss the Grand Teetons on that babe.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

bobbyoshay said:


> someone post a screenshot or something for us out-of-towners! geez


x2


----------



## the_dude_abides (Jun 3, 2010)

Hollywood1053 said:


> x2


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Stay away from my weather gal!!!

Classy, full figured and well spoken........yum.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Yup, saw her jump out of the sack and get ready to do the weather...

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Yup, saw her jump out of the sack and get ready to do the weather...
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


You're going to get arrested looking in her window.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Was it a little nippy this morning?


As much as I wanted to believe it was cold in the studio I think it was just a seem in the material on her dress.

How would you like to be Ron Trevino? Lily, Chita and Katherine!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

WilliamH said:


> You're going to get arrested looking in her window.


Almost fell off the five gallon bucket...

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Jaydub (Jun 2, 2012)

Jennifer Reyna is GORGEOUS and Chita is great too. I used to be particularly fond of Gina Gaston and Jan Jeffcoat as well. As a matter of fact, Jan Jeffcoat may be one of my favorites EVER.


----------



## Hookem2012 (Feb 24, 2012)

We love Chita here at work...She is on every morning...however, she does bat for the other team!!!


----------



## tsubeta04 (Aug 13, 2012)

the_dude_abides said:


>


nice. looks like ive been watching the wrong channel.

Chita needs some meat on her bones.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

tsubeta04 said:


> nice. looks like ive been watching the wrong channel.
> 
> Chita needs some meat on her bones.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


You must be in to BBW's


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

hookem2012 said:


> we love chita here at work...she is on every morning...however, she does bat for the other team!!!


blasphemy!!!!!


----------



## Hookem2012 (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Not my cup of tea. Jennifer Reyna....that is more like it.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Hookem2012 said:


> View attachment 595434


I would like to be the meat in that sandwich


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Holy smokes Hookem! Man oh mman, I call next on the 5 gallon bucket. Can you imagine? I can. And will. Please post more pics if you have them


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Man, you guys got all the hotties...All I got is Kacie the Fox girl in Philly


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

At first, I thought you were talking about the president.


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

Whiney Drolen - traffic girl, channel 11, Dallas.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Her name is Whiney? ha!


----------



## Hookem2012 (Feb 24, 2012)

Ok. Here ya go!!!


----------



## Hookem2012 (Feb 24, 2012)

Sorry for the duplicate pic. Here's another one


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

the hook said:


> Man, you guys got all the hotties...All I got is Kacie the Fox girl in Philly


Shes a little buck toothed but not bad


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

bigbarr said:


> Shes a little buck toothed but not bad


Like that would stop you from hitting that.

Thats like saying, "her hair is out of place"


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Is Chita gay?


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

They all beat the heck out of Sid Lasher, Ray Conaway, Ray Miller, Larry Rasco, etc. Dang I'm old.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Interesting. Ya don't see a lot of attractive rug-munchers these days.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

bigbarr said:


> Shes a little buck toothed but not bad


yea,right old man, better then not bad.


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm just lost for words!!! Wow!!!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Dude was looking at her teeth?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Is that pronounced "cheetah"


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hookem2012 said:


> View attachment 595450
> 
> 
> Sorry for the duplicate pic. Here's another one


Not buying it.

I could post tons of pics of my wife and her friends with similar comments...and she aint gay (as far as I know for 17 years).

Need more pics/proof.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

please post them aggie


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

and now Melissa with the french report

http://liferef.xanga.com/559002492/item/


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

poppadawg said:


> please post them aggie


Helll to the no!!

I aint putting my wife into yals spank bank!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

98aggie77566 said:


> Helll to the no!!
> 
> I aint putting my wife into yals spank bank!


LOL........"must spread".....:biggrin:


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

98aggie77566 said:


> Not buying it.
> 
> I could post tons of pics of my wife and her friends with similar comments...and she aint gay (as far as I know for 17 years).
> 
> Need more pics/proof.


hey,gay chicks are cool.:an5: and are you sure shes not gay?


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

iridered2003 said:


> hey,gay chicks are cool.:an5: and are you sure shes not gay?


Definately not gay........i guess the best I can hope for is Bi?

LMAO!


----------



## Chief5x5 (Apr 25, 2005)

redexpress said:


> They all beat the heck out of Sid Lasher, Ray Conaway, Ray Miller, Larry Rasco, etc. Dang I'm old.


Don't feel like the Lone Ranger.


----------



## tsubeta04 (Aug 13, 2012)

agonzales1981 said:


> You must be in to BBW's


ive had a good variety of sizes but for my preference Chita needs a little more meat.

theres quite a difference between bbws and Chita sized females.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

BBW??


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Melissa can take her in a mud wrestling match, I'm her trainer


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Rippin_drag said:


> BBW??


Big Boned Women :slimer:


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Hookem2012 said:


> View attachment 595434


Mrs. Gillum would be Karli Gillum from SHSU. She is not a ***** in any way.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Hookem2012 said:


> View attachment 595450
> 
> 
> Sorry for the duplicate pic. Here's another one


**** she must have been a ZTA at SHSU because i know every one of them girls.

Edit: Maybe not...i seem to remember Karli working for Fox Sports out of college so that may be the connection. The last pic is her with Kayla and Karli. Kayla used to be a very close friend of mine that i went to high school and college with. Karli is from La Grange and dated a couple of my really good friends. NO WAY those two are gay.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Isn't there a 2cooler that is pretty close with her family or something?

And I call BS on the ***** thing.


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> and now Melissa with the french report
> 
> http://liferef.xanga.com/559002492/item/


She's hot!!!
Ken


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

poppadawg said:


> The bubble headed bleach blonde comes on at 5. She can tell ya about the plane crash with a gleam in her eye.


Gold star.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Someone posted a pic of her mom a while back.
Lot smaller, darn nice looking lady.


----------

